# HYSIDE's 2015 Pre-Season Deals/Info



## Hyside Inflatables

HYSIDE's 2015 Catalog is out now! PM your name, address and phone number to get one mailed to you FREE.

-FREE FREIGHT on all 2015 Pre-Season boat purchases. Must place your order by Oct. 31st!

-Only 20% Deposit. Name your color and model!

-We can build ANY model in NEO for Pre-Season only, as well!


Check out our NEW website to check out our line-up or give us a ring to help you decide on the boat for you.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Only 3 days left!*

3 days left to get FREE Freight on your Pre-Season boat and accessory purchases!

Pick your color and delivery date!

Also, build ANY model in NEO!! Available during pre-season only. Call for a price quote!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Dec 15th deadline*

Only 1 week left to Pre-Season your 2015 HYSIDE!

Pick your colors, build in NEO, get the boat you're looking for! Dealers stock only limited models in season, so don't miss out on your boat.

Here's a Mini-Me NEO we put together for our booth at the AOA conference.


----------



## dscott58

please sent to an catalog to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Digital catalog*



dscott58 said:


> please sent to an catalog to [email protected] Thanks


You can find a digital copy of our catalog on our website. Here's the link!


----------

